
Why Commodore was revised out of Silicon Valley history - QuadrupleA
https://read.amazon.com/kp/embed?asin=B0087HTJNC&preview=newtab
======
WheelsAtLarge
Commodore WAS important at the time but the company could not find a way to
move forward and there was no way for others to use their intellectual
property once they stop making their machines.

We have Apple and IBM types now but only because they have survived to this
point. Had they disappeared they would have been written out of existence too.
Maybe not for IBM types since their architecture has been open from the start
and many companies have adopted it.

